# Pull-out work surface for van shelving



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I know a lot of people have high roof vans nowadays. The benefit is being able to stand up in the back, but one problem I have is when I need to work on something I have to put it on the floor and bend over. 

I would like a pull-out work surface that I could attach to the underneath of one of the shelves and pull it out in order to write on, put an organizer on to get something out of it, put a laptop on, or even fabricate some smaller equipment on.

You may have seen older desks that have a board installed above the top drawer that slides out and gives you another surface to put work on. I would like something like that. Maybe 2-3 foot wide. Anyone know of something like this?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you happen to know a carpenter you can harangue for free favors, you could mount a board on drawer slides, like they do for keyboards on office furniture. You can buy sturdy ones. 

If you have shelves on both sides you could just make plywood bridge that drops in...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> If you happen to know a carpenter you can harangue for free favors, you could mount a board on drawer slides, like they do for keyboards on office furniture. You can buy sturdy ones.
> 
> If you have shelves on both sides you could just make plywood bridge that drops in...


We think alike. I was thinking of a keyboard style pull-out, but without the depth to store the keyboard on it. 

But I was trying to avoid wood of any type, since I have gone this far without it, and I told my carpenter father that wood inside of vans is hack. :thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have this: https://www.americanvan.com/backsav...Kn0XTAcEx15WZEc9PW1Xds9_pK40GtwtW9RoCC0jw_wcB










I use it every day and not a week goes by that I don't get some kind of positive feedback about it.

It's not much of a laptop station but it's great.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I like that Petey and was about to buy it. I never bought it because I have an easy to pull out tray table by the side door that I will use when I am working next to the van (usually on the side with the sliding door, not the back). 

But what I am after now is something for use when standing inside of the van.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> But I was trying to avoid wood of any type, since I have gone this far without it, and I told my carpenter father that wood inside of vans is hack. :thumbup:


Maybe a nice piece of marble countertop would be more suitable for that Hilton Hotel you ride around in.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Maybe a nice piece of marble countertop would be more suitable for that Hilton Hotel you ride around in.


Steel like everything else is best.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

As usual I have a cheap ass alternative that I haven't gotten around to upgrading to something better  

This is a bench hook: 

https://i.stack.imgur.com/pHip1.jpg

I have a 2' x 2' one made of 3/4" plywood, this is a ten minute project. 

I clamp this thing with two C-clamps to the bottom of control cabinets when I am working in them. The clamps just have to be deep enough to reach around the lip on the cabinet. 6" clamps will clamp on even big cabinets. 

This gives me a nice work surface to put a laptop, meters, or a terminal block to make test connections etc. It's not strong enough to push hard on or hammer on but it will hold some trash while you work.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Steel like everything else is best.


https://weldtables.com/products/2x3-welding-table-top-kit-most-popular-pro-top-kit


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Steel like everything else is best.


A set of full extension glides (like they use with a keyboard shelf) and a single metal shelf would suit you just fine. 

The glides don't care what you bolt in between them.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What you need to do is hire a hot well indowed nice young lady , preferable a blond to ride along with you who will bend down on all fours and let you spread your plans out along her back, or serve as a table when cutting plywood , etc. She will be a fashionable , lightweight addition to your van and can be moved about easily.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Why not get a some folding camp table like this?

Another thought would be one of those small aluminum 2' tall 4' long Werner steps

Both fold flat for easy storage.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have multiple tables on the truck. I just don't want to have to set them up when I need a ground screw out of a briefcase style organizer, for example. I want something quick and easy to pull out.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I have multiple tables on the truck. I just don't want to have to set them up when I need a ground screw out of a briefcase style organizer, for example. *I want something quick and easy to pull out.*


I have one of those......

So you want it inside the van right?

What about mounting a table/plywood on a piano hinge to the partition? It could have a simple drop down leg for support.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Switched said:


> I have one of those......
> 
> So you want it inside the van right?
> 
> What about mounting a table/plywood on a piano hinge to the partition? It could have a simple drop down leg for support.


That's what it was just going to suggest. Lol..

Get (2) 3'x3' piece of aluminum and piano hinge them together. C clamp it to one of your shelves to drop open horizontally and have something to set it on like the rack-a-tiers pull apart reel holders or piano hinge 2 legs on it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No free space on the partition. I would also prefer not to mount anything to front of the shelves that would block access to the contents behind it. That's why the slide-out thing would work best for me. 

Originally I was just going to get one of those doors that mount to the front of the shelf and swing up to enclose the shelf. I could swing it down and attach chains to hold it horizontal.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

You have a Sprinter right?

Anything mounted under the roof up front?

Able to cable and pulley something off the ceiling behind your partition?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

What about a basic set of slides mounted to some plywood, mounted under one of the shelves?

It would work like drawer, when you need it you slide it out when you are done slide it in. That would be quick and easy to build.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> What about a basic set of slides mounted to some plywood, mounted under one of the shelves?
> 
> It would work like drawer, when you need it you slide it out when you are done slide it in. That would be quick and easy to build.


That's pretty much what I was thinking. I wanted to know if anyone else has something like this.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> What you need to do is hire a hot well indowed nice young lady , preferable a blond to ride along with you who will bend down on all fours and let you spread your plans out along her back, or serve as a table when cutting plywood , etc. She will be a fashionable , lightweight addition to your van and can be moved about easily.


That would never work. No place to put a pencil.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> That would never work. No place to put a pencil.


 Really? :whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Really? :whistling2:


Yes and, a handy bottle opener.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Yes and, a handy bottle opener.


Bottle opener, wow that would be something to witness!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

splatz said:


> If you happen to know a carpenter you can harangue for free favors, you could mount a board on drawer slides, like they do for keyboards on office furniture. You can buy sturdy ones.
> 
> If you have shelves on both sides you could just make plywood bridge that drops in...


As this evolves, I'm thinking of a solid maple bench top that you could store flat on the floor that has a bracket that clips onto your shelving.
You would have to work out the far side support on your own. I'm all out of great ideas.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sure he just wants something simple and easy that he can have an organizer in one hand and he can just open the drawer/shelfwith his free hand.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Dammit Hack, I'll be over tomorrow to just get this done for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> We think alike. I was thinking of a keyboard style pull-out, but without the depth to store the keyboard on it.
> 
> But I was trying to avoid wood of any type, since I have gone this far without it, and I told my carpenter father that wood inside of vans is hack. :thumbup:


Get two large plastic cutting boards and rip them square to whatever size you want. Use two industrial drawer slides bolted between two shelves. Use Loctite or better epoxy to bond the two cutting boards into one thick hard plastic work surface. Mount the plastic to the slides with 1/4" counter-sunk flute head stainless machine screw and nut.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Get two large plastic cutting boards and rip them square to whatever size you want. Use two industrial drawer slides bolted between two shelves. Use Loctite or better epoxy to bond the two cutting boards into one thick hard plastic work surface. Mount the plastic to the slides with 1/4" counter-sunk flute head stainless machine screw and nut.


Use a couple of pieces of deep unistrut as shelf guides


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you want metal, get two sheets of 12 gauge stainless the size of the shelves you want. 

Sandwich two pieces of strut between them on the sides - attach the drawer slides / shelf slides to strut nuts in the channel. I'd try attaching them with short washer head self drilling screws. 

You might want a lip on three sides of the shelf so stuff doesn't roll off, if that's the case, I'd use flat head stove bolts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just get a shelf shorter than the one you will attach it too and mount it inverted in a set of these:










$17 on amazon


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I like the plastic cutting board idea.

I could use use slides like what Mech posted, but I would cut the brackets so that it sits higher up tight to the bottom of the shelf it's mounted to.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I like the plastic cutting board idea.
> 
> I could use use slides like what Mech posted, but I would cut the brackets so that it sits higher up tight to the bottom of the shelf it's mounted to.


You can turn the brackets over and mount it almost flush to the bottom of the shelf.

I was looking yesterday for the slide out shelves that Global Industrial used to sell for mounting under work bench tops but couldn't find them.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I know a lot of people have high roof vans nowadays. The benefit is being able to stand up in the back, but one problem I have is when I need to work on something I have to put it on the floor and bend over.
> 
> I would like a pull-out work surface that I could attach to the underneath of one of the shelves and pull it out in order to write on, put an organizer on to get something out of it, put a laptop on, or even fabricate some smaller equipment on.
> 
> You may have seen older desks that have a board installed above the top drawer that slides out and gives you another surface to put work on. I would like something like that. Maybe 2-3 foot wide. Anyone know of something like this?



What brand of high roof van do you own? Also, check American Van. They might have an option for you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> What brand of high roof van do you own? Also, check American Van. They might have an option for you.


Sprinter.

American Van is based in NJ and I go to the store often. It's like going to a toy store as a kid.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Sprinter.
> 
> American Van is based in NJ and I go to the store often. It's like going to a toy store as a kid.


So lucky..

They charge $150 to send 1 cabinet here...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Sprinter.
> 
> American Van is based in NJ and I go to the store often. It's like going to a toy store as a kid.


Their store is nice but I also like Monmouth Truck Center.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Sprinter.
> 
> American Van is based in NJ and I go to the store often. It's like going to a toy store as a kid.


I have ordered from them on several occasions. The have a great selection.:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I like the plastic cutting board idea.
> 
> I could use use slides like what Mech posted, but I would cut the brackets so that it sits higher up tight to the bottom of the shelf it's mounted to.


I was thinking along the lines of using a hammer on it, not so much as setting up a laptop or changing a lamp socket.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, the cutting board is a good idea. Then you can make sandwiches, cut bread, slice up the BBQ.... That sucker is multi-purpose!

They make really awesome BBQ's that attach to a receiver hitch, so now you can grill on the job site too!

Fridge on the menu?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> Yeah, the cutting board is a good idea. Then you can make sandwiches, cut bread, slice up the BBQ.... That sucker is multi-purpose!
> 
> They make really awesome BBQ's that attach to a receiver hitch, so now you can grill on the job site too!
> 
> Fridge on the menu?


I am waiting for battery technology to get good enough so that they can make a small electric cooler that has a self contained battery to keep the contents cool when the engine is off. I hate having to deal with coolers in the Summer, I would rather just be able to keep water on the truck without getting ice or cold packs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I am waiting for battery technology to get good enough so that they can make a small electric cooler that has a self contained battery to keep the contents cool when the engine is off. I hate having to deal with coolers in the Summer, I would rather just be able to keep water on the truck without getting ice or cold packs.


I used to keep one of those cooler/heaters between the seats of my van.

They work great.

Wagan el6214


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I used to keep one of those cooler/heaters between the seats of my van.
> 
> They work great.
> 
> Wagan el6214


How well did it actually work and ever kill your battery?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I want to be able to load up the cooler with water once a week and have it stay cold all week. I don't want water to be a daily thing to deal with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> How well did it actually work and ever kill your battery?


Only used it to heat a couple times but used it to cool all the time and it worked well for that.

Never killed the battery, I did keep it filled and only really opened it maybe 3x a day.


----------

